# Reference request for EN5ider articles



## mach1.9pants (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]

I've got a small request for EN5ider, I guess it probably applies to Trailseeker too. References to other articles are done in this format:

* Ari Marmell, “Volumes of Forgotten Lore: Divine,”
EN World EN5ider, https://www.patreon.com/posts/
volumes-of-lore-3140034

Which is great except it would be really, really useful if references included the EN5ider number, as that is how I can easily find the PDF I'm after rather than having to search for a term or looking through my EN5ider folder. In this case I searched my folder for "Lore" (got too many hits) tried "divine" (wasn't in that search), so I then tried "Volumes of Forgotten Lore" and got this result:


So then I had to open them both to figure out which is the correct one, because the first one was Arcane.

So if the references were like this:

* Ari Marmell, “Volumes of Forgotten Lore: Divine,”
EN World EN5ider *31*, https://www.patreon.com/posts/
volumes-of-lore-3140034

It would be a lot easier. "Number 31, ah there it is"

Thanks


----------

